# Is this normal behavior for a 19 month old?



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

Izaak has been so good for the past couple of months. He follows me everywhere, and never seems to want to do those naughty puppy things anymore. Well that was until yesterday. While doing my laundry, he totally shredded the pile of towel I had on the floor waiting to be washed. Then when I crated him to run out, he shredded his pillow. Where did this come from, and is it normal behavior at 19 months?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What is normal?! Wonder what got him thinking he had to kill things today?

My "pup" is 19 months today...I don't see any of that naughty stuff that others write about, he is such a good boy. though I know that isn't "normal", LOL
Maybe he needs a bit more exercise, mental and physical?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cassidy was a horrific chewer when she was young, and then we thought she outgrew it. She was fine for months and then suddenly started chewing stuff again before finally stopping entirely. I've heard other people say their dog went through a secondary chewing phase too. It never happened with any other dog we've had, they were either not chewers (Dena & Keefer), or they chewed as pups and outgrew it somewhere in the year to year and a half age range (Sneaker & Halo). Halo actually shredded toilet paper for a little past a year and a half, but we've been able to leave it on the roll for about 2 months now and she hasn't touched it. She'll be two in a week.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

This is also my first dog that seems to have "relapsed" into puppy-hood ha ha. Other personality traits are also developing. I have noticed that his protective instincts are beginning to evolve. He's a real lover, loves everyone, but lately he'll lay down, facing the door, and growl. I guess like people, everyone is different. There is no normal ha ha.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo never was a chewer. Never destroyed his stuffed toys etc. But a few months back (he was aprox 10 months old) we had contractors at the house and he was kenneled. He demolished his bedding. It had been in there since he was a puppy. I think it was the stress of having strangers (and changes from the norm) around the house. He hasn't done it since that day. 

Has anything changed at your home?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

It might not be normal but more like typical. My BB is 17 months has earned her AKC Star Puppy, CGC, and TDI. When she is "on the job" she is a perfect little angel:angel:. At home she can sometimes be a perfect little devil:angryfire:!

Despite the fact that she has all kinds of toys at her disposal she will grab and run with a pillow from the couch, a towel from the bathroom, a glove next to the wood stove, a shoe (you get the picture). She does this with explosive energy! The next day she's back to being a perfect little angel.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i know people with young dogs that do this for attention or out of spite...dogs are smart...dont let them be smarter than you...


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Jordan is way way younger (only 17 weeks old) but ive found that if I train with her to mentally exhaust her before I do my chores that she cant help with (dishes) she doesnt display any of the unwanted behavior I would see other wise. 

Not sure what is normal in terms of any puppy though, sorry.

Hope you werent too attached to the towels :-X


----------



## Cherry314 (Jul 21, 2010)

I had a white GSD that would chew up items off and on until she was 2. After that I don't recall her chewing anything she shouldn't.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Izaak has been so good for the past couple of months. He follows me everywhere, and never seems to want to do those naughty puppy things anymore. Well that was until yesterday. While doing my laundry, he totally shredded the pile of towel I had on the floor waiting to be washed. Then when I crated him to run out, he shredded his pillow. Where did this come from, and is it normal behavior at 19 months?


He wasn't being bad, he was entertaining himself.  Have you been giving him less exercise than normal lately? Is he bored?


----------

